# Best Marked from the Summer Cup Show



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

As requested (I know I'm slow)...


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

A lovely mouse cait, a well deserved win. Not a very qualified judgement I know but I still think that is a lovely mouse


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

that *is* a gorgeous mouse!!!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice, well done to get a rump white into the final judging. I was very pleased to read that in the latest NMC News. Whats the under like?


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Stunning! Well done


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

a lovely mouse, well done. I know it is a bit of a cheek but do you have any pics of said mouse underneath.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't have any photos of the under, will have to take one. He does have a small pull under. I have other rumpwhites with better unders (!) but of course their top is not as good, so maybe I'll get a pic of those too.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you,

Looking at him I feel like I'm getting reasonably closer to having good rump whites. Of course its only the odd one or two that look anywhere near as good as your winner but they are getting better.


----------

